# Motion Control - MC Home - Achse hat nach Power OFF nicht die selbe Position



## Tiamic (26 März 2019)

Hallo,

Ich möchte unter TIA V15.1 mit dem MC-Home Baustein den Referenzpunkt einer Positionierachse setzen. Der Istwert der Achse ist aber nach Abschalten der Anlage immer ein anderer bzw. 0,0. Ich arbeite mit dem Modus 7 oder 0.



Was mache ich falsch??

Grüße Micha


----------



## blackpeat (26 März 2019)

Mode 7 ist der Richtige das der Wert gespeichert wird. Guck mal im TO ob der Geber auf "Zyklisch absolut" steht.

Voraussetzung ist natürlich das du auch einen Absolutwertgeber hast.


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2019)

Tiamic schrieb:


> Ich möchte unter TIA V15.1 mit dem MC-Home Baustein den Referenzpunkt einer Positionierachse setzen. Der Istwert der Achse ist aber nach Abschalten der Anlage immer ein anderer bzw. 0,0. Was mache ich falsch??


ReferenzPunkt? D.h., Du sprichst von einem inkrementellen Geber? Dann ist Dein Fehler, dass Du etwas erwartest, was es nicht gibt.
Der ReferenzPunkt ist dazu da, nach jedem Einschalten der Maschine erneut angefahren zu werden, weil der Geber seine PositionsÄnderungen bei abgeschalteter Maschine nicht der Steuerung mitteilen kann. Und beim WiederEinschalten kann er es auch nicht - er kennt seine Position nämlich nicht. Die kennt nur die Steuerung NACH dem Referenzieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 März 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ReferenzPunkt? D.h., Du sprichst von einem inkrementellen Geber? Dann ist Dein Fehler, dass Du etwas erwartest, was es nicht gibt.
> Der ReferenzPunkt ist dazu da, nach jedem Einschalten der Maschine erneut angefahren zu werden, weil der Geber seine PositionsÄnderungen bei abgeschalteter Maschine nicht der Steuerung mitteilen kann. Und beim WiederEinschalten kann er es auch nicht - er kennt seine Position nämlich nicht. Die kennt nur die Steuerung NACH dem Referenzieren.



Wenn man gewährleisten kann, das die Achse sich nach dem Ausschalten der Maschine nicht verstellt,
ist es durchaus möglich, die aktuelle Istposition aus einen Remaneten Speicher oder gemessenen Wert,
der Achse als neue Istposition vorzugeben. Der TE hat das als “Referenz_setzen“ bezeichnet, hätte ich
auch so benannt. Das ganze ist kein unübliches Verfahren.


----------



## Knaller (27 März 2019)

Moin
Mode 7 erwartet einen Absolutgeber.
Am 19.11.2018 gab es das Thema beim Siemens Support
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-wie-erwartet/203134?page=0&pageSize=10/[URL]


----------



## Tiamic (27 März 2019)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

Danke erstmal für die vielen Denkanstöße und schnellen Lösungen. 
Bei mir funktioniert das Halten des Istwertes , seit ich den Geber auf "Zyklisch absolut" umgestellt habe (War auf "Zyklisch") eingestellt.

Natürlich ist bei Uns mit "Referenzpunkt setzen" NUR das Festlegen des Nullpunktes der Achse gemeint.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MFreiberger (27 März 2019)

Moin,

ich kenne das setzen eines Wertes bei einem Absolutgeber (egal bo im Geber selber, in der Steuerung, im Umrichter, etc.) als "Preset". IdR haben Absolutgeber ja auch einen Preset-Eingang oder die Möglichkeit, den Preset über ein Bussystem anzustoßen.
Also mit dem PRESET wir dem physikalischen Geberwert ein digitaler Wert gleichgesetzt (z.B. Drehgeber liefert den Wert 23414. An dieser Position soll die Maschine immer von 0 (oder einem sonstigen vorgegebenen Wert) ausgehen).
Der REFERENZPUNKT wird bei einem inkrementellen Geber gebraucht. Hier wird eine Position referenziert. Diese Position wird aber NICHT durch irgend einen Wert vom Inkrementalgeber wiedergespiegelt. Ab dieser Position zählt die Steuerung jetzt Pulse vom Inkrementalgeber und errechnet (oder zählt) so die gefahrene Strecke.

Absolutgeber: liefert einen Wert. Dieser Wert wird mit einem vorgegebenen Wert abgeglichen (PRESET)
Inkrementalgeber: liefert Pulse. Diese werden auf einen Wert addiert oder subtrahiert (je nach Richtung). Irgendwo muss der Wert auf einen Vorgabewert gebracht werden (REFERENZIEREN)

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Andre1977 (24 November 2022)

Moin,
irgendwann ist für jeden das erste mal.
Bei mir ist es das erste mal das ich ein Programm habe wo über die Siemens technologie ein Absolutwerdrehgeber gesteuert wird.
Ein Ex-Kolege ist Autor von dem Programm.
Mein Stand ist, wenn ich beim Geber ein Überlauf habe, muss man ja ein Preset am Geber durchführen.

Was passiert beim MC_Home, wenn ich MODE 7 angegeben habe?
In der Hilfe vom MC_Home steht:
"Absolutwertgeberjustage (Absolut) Die aktuelle Position wird auf den Wert des Parameters "Position" gesetzt.
Der berechnete Absolutwert-Offset wird remanent in der CPU gespeichert. (<TO>.StatusSensor[1..4].AbsEncoderOffset)"

Absolutwertgeberjustage würde ich jetzt als Preset interpretieren.
Obwohl ich gerade unsicher bin beim Unterschied vom Referenzieren zum Preset.

Eigentlich ist die Frage wie funktioniert der Preset, bei einem MC_Baustein?

Gruß André


----------

